# 2013 GSDCA National - unofficial blog



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Evan Ginsburg writes a blog during his trip to the National, and I've found it to be very entertaining and informative - the next best thing to being there! 
2013 GSDCA National - unofficial National site.


----------

